# Steampunk Lotus Rollerball



## gwilki (Dec 15, 2010)

This is for my wife for Christmas, but I know none of you will ruin the surprise.

Tubes are painted red and cast in poly resin. I glued the pieces with epoxy, then cast it.

All comments are welcome. Be kind, it's Christmas.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 15, 2010)

The pen is very good. The fit and finish is outstanding. The photo gave me problems at first.  In the assembled photo, there appears to be a scratch/crack running the entire length of the pen.  Upon closer inspection, the scratch even continues across the CB, therefore not a scratch at all but a lighting artifact.  Of course, we can still call it a crack.  In that case, you surely would not want to give your wife something so obviously flawed.  So to help you out with this problem, just pack it well and send it to me.  I believe I can find a place to hide it so your problem will never be seen by your wife.:wink::biggrin:
Charles


----------



## aggromere (Dec 15, 2010)

That is the nicest looking watch part pen I have seen yet.  Excellent design, fit, finish and whatever else it takes to make an outstanding pen!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2010)

A very nice looking pen, even if it is flawed!!  :wink: 
I like the colour you painted the tubes, a nice change from the black I'm used to seeing.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 15, 2010)

The finish and the blanks are outstanding.
However, my personal opinion is that the item as a whole is overdone.
I think the blanks would have been better on a not so "embroidered" set of components as the lotus.

But then again, thats me.

And once again, excellent workmanship

Grant,  I will be Kanata during Victoria Day weekend.  Maybe give a call while I am up there if that is ok


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful job and I'm sure that she'll love it.  As far as using a very "fancy" kit with a fancy blank, I usually like only one or the other to be "fancy" so that they don't compete with each other, but this pen is an exception.  I think it looks great just the way it is.

Nice job and thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice! I like the red tubes, they highlight the parts very well.

Dave


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 15, 2010)

*Almost!*

Great present Grant.  Almost enough to make me try casting, almost!  You been putting out some pretty cool stuff lately.  This one's a real beauty.


----------



## drGeek (Dec 15, 2010)

really nice, I'm sure your wife will really like it!!!!


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Dec 15, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 15, 2010)

gwilki said:


> This is for my wife for Christmas, but I know none of you will ruin the surprise.
> 
> Tubes are painted red and cast in poly resin. I glued the pieces with epoxy, then cast it.
> 
> All comments are welcome. Be kind, it's Christmas.


Seen it already!:biggrin:Looks just as good here as where I saw it before!:biggrin:


----------



## KDM (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you paint the tubes and then epoxy the widgets directly onto the tubes? How thick is the PR? I tried this with the top part of a Euro / Designer (14mm OD, 7mm tube = 3.5mm radially thick PR) but I couldn't get the damn thing so the edges of the gears weren't sticking out the polyester after turning!

Looks amazing. Pity about the crack. I think you should give it away to someone. 



JerrySambrook said:


> The finish and the blanks are outstanding.
> However, my personal opinion is that the item as a whole is overdone.
> I think the blanks would have been better on a not so "embroidered" set of components as the lotus.



Nah. I think the whole Steam Punk thing is supposed to be completely OTT. In fact if it didn't have teh Steam Punk label, I'd argue that the grey and the brown don't work together. I like the way it's _designed_ to look over-engineered.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 15, 2010)

Someone is going to be pissed when they can't find their watch.


----------



## mrburls (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful Grant. I really like the red background, sets the parts off nice. 
Very well done. And I like it on the Lotus pen. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## gwilki (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the kind words. I didn't know about using the Lotus, either, but it was the only kit that I had that was big enough to bend the gears around, and still have them show well. 

KDM: I did paint the tubes, then epoxied the pieces one at a time to them. I just smeared some epoxy on as much of the tube as I figured I could cover before the epoxy set and started putting the pieces on. With the gears and some of the other big pieces, I bent them first. The poly is very thin. In fact, that's why the pen is fatter in the middle than at the ends. I tend to like B to B profile, but in this case, if I had done that, I would have taken out some of the parts.

No doubt about it, though. I need to improve on my photography.  Here's one without the "crack".

Jerry: By all means get in touch. I can't plan that far ahead, and we are very often away on the long May weekend, but if I'm around, it would be good to meet you.


----------



## Toni (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the Steampunk Pens and this has to be one of my favorites!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## LouCee (Dec 15, 2010)

Super job, it looks great!


----------



## Boss302 (Dec 15, 2010)

That's the best looking pen I've seen in a long time.  Awesome work!


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 15, 2010)

Think I might have preferred a different kit, but maybe not.  It is very classy no matter how you look at it.  Great job.


----------



## Scooley01 (Dec 15, 2010)

W.O.W.!

That is a very nice looking pen!  Out of curiosity, if you were to sell a similar pen, what would you think of charging?  Just wondering!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 15, 2010)

Gorgeous! The amount of "stuff" (hope that isn't too technical of a term) looks just right. The Lotus seems like a too-busy kit, but you made it look like a great match.

Well done!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the photos are great and especially the last one. What kind of paint did you use so as to not get runs and brush marks. I have tried using automotive paint but it dries so darn fast I can't get the entire tube painted. Also you said you smeared with epoxy, what kind of epoxy did you use that is crystal clear. I have never seen epopxy that clear drying. Thanks for showing and I am sure that will bring some $$$.

Oh one other question did you use a clock face that we don't see and if not why???


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the pen and kit combo. It looks terrific!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 16, 2010)

My favorite of the watch pens, to date. IMHO, omitting the watch face gives it a bit of mystery and doesn't beat you over the head with "hey look, it's really a broken watch".

Also, using hardware that is no longer available in North America, screams "I'm rare and special".

As a pen maker, this one is a gift that I would purchase for a loved one as it really stands alone from all of the other similar ones.

Excellent job, great attention to detail, simply stated. I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 16, 2010)

Very COOL!!!


----------



## gwilki (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm overwhelmed. Thanks much.

I've sent a couple of PM's so as not to take up too much space on the thread.

To JT: I just used Krylon spray. It's what I had in the shop. I sprayed a couple of light coats and let it dry for a day. No magic there. For epoxy, I used the System Three 5 minute stuff. I get it from Lee Valley. Again, it's what I had in the shop. I use it to glue in tubes for other pens. You can go to the systemthree.com site to see it. It dries completely clear. Finally, there is not watch face. Why? Because I didn't have one. I got the parts on Ebay and the package didn't have a face in it.   Oh, and this one won't bring any $$$. It's a Christmas present for my wife. (Now, of course, if she sells it ......)


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2010)

gwilki said:


> I'm overwhelmed. Thanks much.
> 
> I've sent a couple of PM's so as not to take up too much space on the thread.
> 
> To JT: I just used Krylon spray. It's what I had in the shop. I sprayed a couple of light coats and let it dry for a day. No magic there. For epoxy, I used the System Three 5 minute stuff. I get it from Lee Valley. Again, it's what I had in the shop. I use it to glue in tubes for other pens. You can go to the systemthree.com site to see it. It dries completely clear. Finally, there is not watch face. Why? Because I didn't have one. I got the parts on Ebay and the package didn't have a face in it.  Oh, and this one won't bring any $$$. It's a Christmas present for my wife. (Now, of course, if she sells it ......)


 

I too use the System III epoxy glues but the ones I have have a yellow tint. Mine are also longer open time. I use the longer open time becaus I like to glue up alot of tubes at once. Will have to look for the clear stuff. You are going to have to make more now because they will become a hit. I am still working on my design. I may even have to make something with my name on it. jttheclockman. Could be good advertising.


----------



## gwilki (Dec 16, 2010)

JT: I have the longer open time one and it is amber when dry. The only one that I have that is clear is the 5 minute one. Just fyi.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 16, 2010)

I haven't been a fan of the the other steampunk pens, but this one is fantastic. I love those components for a pen and you've done a fantastic job of putting this one together. Keep it up!


----------



## Tanner (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful pen!!  Very interesting!!  Your wife will love it!

I orderd the Quick Cure-5, 50mL Syringe.  Is that the one you use from System 3?


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 16, 2010)

gwilki said:


> I'm overwhelmed. Thanks much.
> 
> I've sent a couple of PM's so as not to take up too much space on the thread.
> 
> To JT: I just used Krylon spray. It's what I had in the shop. I sprayed a couple of light coats and let it dry for a day. No magic there. For epoxy, I used the System Three 5 minute stuff. I get it from Lee Valley. Again, it's what I had in the shop. I use it to glue in tubes for other pens. You can go to the systemthree.com site to see it. It dries completely clear. Finally, there is not watch face. Why? Because I didn't have one. I got the parts on Ebay and the package didn't have a face in it.  Oh, and this one won't bring any $$$. It's a Christmas present for my wife. (Now, of course, if she sells it ......)


 
Oh so your the guy who won that auction 

Nice job on the pen :bye:

As I am sure you fond out they aint easy to do and take a LOT of time.

Again nice job and the fancy kit is OK but I really think it's not necessary. I kind of think it clashes a little with the blank. But that is just an opinion and you know those stink :wink:

Bruce


----------



## gwilki (Dec 16, 2010)

Tim: I don't use the syringe kit. I just use the two bottle pack. I think it's the same stuff, though.

Bruce: I didn't bid on an auction. I just found the parts in one of the Ebay stores. You're right. They are not easy and they do take a lot of time. Fun, though when you see the results.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been quiet about this kind of pen for various reasons, but I gotta say this is a most impressive pen, What a great looking pen!!


----------



## gwilki (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks much, Ken. I'm pleased with it, I must say. It's my first and was nerve wracking, but worth it.


----------

